
Build and maintain your website. No SQL. CouchDB, Werkzeug, Couchdbkit - stakent
http://couch.it/
======
DanielStraight
I'm confused how a text box with no indication of what you should type in it
qualifies as a simple and intuitive interface. It gets (somewhat) better after
that, but the landing page is extremely confusing and off-putting.

I do like the concept though.

~~~
benoitc
I agree it may be too minimal. For next release I would like to keep the site
minimalist but more open. I'm not sure how to to it right now though ....

------
prabodh
Can you put some templates to get started...Starting with a empty page is kind
of pain..

~~~
benoitc
yes that is a definitely good idea. I was busy with a lot of stuff since last
update but new release is planned later this month. Among other feature you
will have templates. But in a wiki way so you could edit them, reuse them,
inherit & co (like mostly I think on mediawiki). Also semantic and linnks
between docs will be improved. It's opensourced
(<http://bitbucket.org/benoitc/couchit/>) so anyone can participate :)

